# Electronic calls vs. mouth calls (if I can call them that)



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So as many of you know, I'm brand spank'n new at predator hunting (hunting in general), and I'm still in my research stage into this new hobby. In my time as a musky fishing guide (was only a part time guide, as I have a normal career, but loved every bit of my 14 years doing this), I was always looking at new approaches/patterns to figure out, so I'm definitely looking to be on my game when hunting.

With that being said, is there a time when an electronic call is better then the mouth calls? Can I get away with only using mouth calls? If so, are there any types of calls that I should look for in particular situations? To me, I would see the mouth calls as getting more involved in calling verses pushing a button, but that could just be my inexperience talking (sorry to offend if I'm trying to be a traditionalist, as that's not my intention).

I did read through some of the threads, but my-lanta, there are a bunch of different calls, so it's tough to take it all in.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can definitly get by with just mouth calls. The biggest advantages to e-callers are you aren't moving, and you are then calling predators to the caller and not to you. They will fix on the caller and , hopefully not see you. There is a bit of a learning curve, especially with open reed calls. I would suggest NOT buying a store bought call, you can get a real nice custom call from quite a few of us guys here for less $, and you'll sound better.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yupp you can get by with just hand/mouth calls. Don hit the nail on the head with the pro's and con's. I would add that hand calls don't need batteries and are not subject to the same issues electronics can have, so it would be a good idea to have some.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. That makes sense. So if I wanted to have a 'yote come into a tree line say 100 yards away, I could put the e call on that tree line, and have it potentially come into where I want to shoot it. However, if I'm calling with a mouth call, and have the 'yote come into me, I may have a closer shot potentially, but risk giving my position away, potentially spooking the animal.

Any calls in particular that I should be looking for? I've seen the long range, mid range, and close up calls discussed, but are there variances in sounds I should look for? I may have to youtube some coyote calls to see what they sound like.

I did see there are some makers here, so as I'm ready, I'll definitely go that route verses the mass produced calls.

Thanks again for the insight guys!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

There are 2 basic types of hand calls. Open reed which take more practice to use but offer a wider range of volumes and sounds and won't freeze in cold weather. Then there are enclosed reed calls which are easier to use but are subject to freezing and are limited in volumes and variety of sounds. .I am about to post a few videos about how I learned and practice open reed calls.

A low-mid volume call will probably serve you better more than a high volume call but it would be good to own both. Or if the maker makes a call at each volume level I would get one of each. Most will make a low-mid as one call and a high as another.

Here are links to video's I just made today. Sorry the lighting is bad. They were the first take. I will do them again when I can


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is just a continue to the second video. They are sounds I have just been messing around with.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

pretty good videos Rick. sounds like you have been practicing lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am always practicing. I enjoy it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

unibomber !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys don't forget the third type, a diaphragm type and with that type much more practice will be needed...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have to admit.... the stone walls and poor lighting..... Make them a bit suspicious. lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good catch Mike.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good stuff. Now another rookie question. What the heck do those different sounds represent? Rabbits. Coyotes?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I will let Rick answer that question, since he put the time in on the videos. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Scouting the area's out that you intend to hunt at is the most important thing for me, if there are no predators around why bother calling at all, I take both type of callers with me when I go to places that hold a number of yotes, sometimes I use one or the other or both, depends on the number of packs that are active and how vocal they become, when its a noisy morning and it sounds like the sounds are moving around alot I won't use any callers, I'll wait them out and let them make the first appearance. if they are yipping alot at each other they or some of them will make unusual mistakes which will expose them. Hope this doesn't sound too confusing. Its like having Deer around you that are real edgy, there is a reason -- probably some predators around!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

As the drumbeat rolls with anticipation!!!!!!!!! Rick this would be where you come in________


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed you should throw your 2 cents in (I know you have more than 2). It might be hard to put a name on a lot of those sound though lol.

Good points Hassel.... Is there is not critter to call..... than you can be the best caller in the world and you wont get any. I too like to sit on stand without calling and just watching an area I know coyote travel. Sometimes sitting in one spot for 3 hours at first light is more effective than running around calling all morning....

Okay so the sounds...... some of the sounds in the videos are nothing at all. They are just me playing with the call and trying different things.

The key is to sound like a critter in distress or dying (I don't think it matters what the critter is) The reason I like to do different distress sounds (Rabbit, Bird, Fox, Pup, Cat, Chicken, Mouse) is mainly so that I can make a different sound than the last guy to call that spot..... (probably me)

I don't think of the distress sounds as a type of animal in particular. In my mind I break it into high pitch, raspy, or high pitch and raspy sounds. Sure the basis of the sounds come from a particular animals. It helps describe the sound to others also. It might help you in learning to use the call too. If you go to the download section of PT there are recordings of different distress noises that are labeled as different critters. Rich Cronk has some great ones in there. I will record some sounds labeled with different critters tomorrow.

I may have said this in the video but I do not recall.... Another reason I like to use different sounds is so that I do not get board my own calling.... it is plain fun to practice and try new sounds... at least to me...

I tried to keep this short so it may be confusing. If something does not make sense ask away.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good answer and remember because it is on the enternet it must be True and as we say in France 2-Sheas.meaning piont well Spoken- that what we say in Washington. Sorry it is early in the morning.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 Rick, I dont like naming animal sounds for my own calls, I have alot of requests for certain sounds and really its how you blow the call. I prefer to say high pitch or raspy, smooth high pitch and such. But I know with the Big Companies they all list cottontail or jackrabbit. I like how Weasel will describe his wounded weasels just high pitch and raspy, no mention of cottontail or jack. But I also will always say coyote and never yote ! Must be an old coot thing LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Whats a yote? Is that one of those things that run around the mountains scaring the Sherpa's? lol

I can see why big companies will put a name on a call or a sound. If they just put raspy on the package.... There is a chance folks will not understand and buy the call next to it labeled Jack Rabbit.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay here are the recordings I made up this afternoon. Keep in mind.... I have never in my life heard and actual jack rabbit.....

View attachment RHRodent.wav

View attachment RHBird.wav

View attachment RHCottontail.wav

View attachment RHJackRabbit.wav

View attachment RHFawn.wav

View attachment RHPup.wav


Just for fun.. You can hear me foul this one a few times.
View attachment RHChicken.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty good sounds Rick !


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

You guys rock! Glad I found this site. Your replies all make sense to me. Thanks for the insight. Now I have to figure out which of you all make calls and get to work on picking some up from you.







I know there's a link around here that has them posted.

I'm sure my kids will love when I practice calling. They got a kick out of the videos you posted last night. "Daddy, what's that!!??" Ehhh, I'm not sure, I should ask. LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Im in between. I tune a closed reed raspy cottontail or jack, but its sort of generic. Raspy cottontail is sort of a high/medium pitch that will get raspy when you step on it, and the jack is medium/to maybe low pitch and a little raspy all the way through to real raspy when you step on it,

. Everyones interpitation is different.

But I agree that it has a lot to do woth how you blow a call. Most people do not go to the trouble of getting all they can out of a closed reed. They just do the waa, waa,waa, and let it be. They can do a little more.

Closed reeds get a bad rap but they are very easy to use and deadly. So what if you have to replace a reed once in a while. Its quick and easy to do, theyre designed that way.

Open reeds are more versitile and more rugged. You can do a lot of stuff on em. Most people only scratch the surface with the sounds they can make on em.

Diaphragms are very versitile and realistic. Takes some getting used to,. A lot of guys tell me thier mouth/toungue gets tired easily when using distress a lot. You have to be careful not to choke on em, a very real possibility. But, hands free, realism, fast sound/sequence changes etc. are desirable and convenient for some. Not to mention being lightweight and compact to carry.

Dont ask me why I wrote all that lol.
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well said Mark, I switched to an enclosed reed about 1-1/2 yrs ago to using as my main calls and it seems like I get a better response. I think its from everyone around in my area use open reeds. I do use alot of pressure when using though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good points Mark. Especially like the part about everyone having a different interpretation. That is what I was trying to get at in a round about way. lol

Call Makers on PT:
Prairiewolf
Lonehowl
Rich Cronk
Weasel
<----Me

I have not seen them on in awhile but
Yotehntr
Eyemakecalls2

PM anyone of us and we will help you out.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks again! You guys have been super helpful. I'll be in contact for some calls for myself, and I suppose I'd have to get a couple for the brother in law for Christmas (he's a long time hunter, and has been helping me out with coyote insight as well).


----------

